# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Xamarin.Forms >  screenCapture در زامارین فرم

## arastoahmadi

با سلام 
دوستان من میخام در زامارین فرم یه برنامه بنویسم و اونو تو تایمر قرار بدم که اسکرین کل کوشی رو رکورد کنه من کل اینترنت رو گشتم منتها کدهایی رو گذاشته بودن که از اپ خودم عکس میگزفت اما من میخام از کل گوشی عکس بگیرم و حالت اسکرین رکوردر داشته باشه ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------

